# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kam nevoj per pashaport, ju lutem me sygjeroni njerez qe njihni

## Moon4411

Pershendetje. 
A eshte e mundur te besh pashaport SHqiptare te perkoheshme? ose te perhershme? per shtetas te huaj.... Nese njihni dike qe mund te bej keto gjera ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------

